# screen door mod



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nothing real whiz bang to this mod, but I thought it was necessary. After only 5 months since new and only 1 short trip, I noticed the screen door was sagging a tad. Knowing it would only get worse, I decided to beef it up a little. Ran a 1/2 inch by 1/8 inch piece of aluminum from the center door hinge to the outside corner of the screen door. I tightened it down after proping the end of the door up about an eigth of an inch. So far works great. It also gives a little bit of protection to the screen from being pushed in. The sun blasted the lower left corner of the picture, but you get the idea. I put small bolts all the way through the frame instead of just using screws. It should hold for quite a while.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I am having the same problem with mine. They replaced the door 2 seasons ago because the original delaminated, and the new door has not been right ever since. My kids can't even open or close the exterior door because it is very hard to pull the latch. Dealer is not taking very good care of me! He will get the trailer over the winter again until it is fixed right! I like your mod and will give it a try this week. Thanks!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One thing the picture doesn't show (because of the sun problem, sorry) is that the lower right tip of the "brace" is about 2" in from the corner. Reason for this is so it doesn't hit the small bumper on the door. Also, although not aesthetically pleasing, I think it is important to come off of the center screw hole of the door hinge -- there's a lot of strength at that point.

Another thing I have been thinking about is neutering the screen latch altogeather in lieu of velcro. But I'm still pondering that a bit.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the added info! I was also considering a self closing spring/hinge thingy. I bet I ask the kids to close the door a hundred times a day!!!!


----------

